# LGB 65853 Smoke unit in Genesis



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I just found some LGB 65853 (5V Smoke Generators) to install in some of my Genesis locomotives. Overall, I'm quite impressed with the smoke units...however it seems there is no way to shut the smoke unit off once it's installed. I know there is a DCC controlled function to shut the smoke unit off on the LGB MTS system. However, I'm running these on track power. All positions on the switch in the cab keep the smoke unit on unless it's switched to off. LGB 65853 came with no instructions and the Genesis manual says nothing about the smoke unit. From searches on the Internet, I've found that 10-15 drops is the right amount for it. Although, is there some sort of mechanism that automatically shuts it off when there is no fluid left? Will the unit burn out if it runs out of fluid? Just trying to be conservative with this LGB stuff. It's expensive and replacement parts are hard to find.

Thanks all in advance.
Xian


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

5 volt smoke units on track power will burn out as you are way over 5 volts!!!! 

The best way is to run these from a 5 or 6 volt regulator and diode bridge, plus add a switch to turn off power. 

I do have LGB smoke units I have left on for years and when hooked to the proper voltage last the life of the engines.


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm fairly certain the the LGB 65853 smoke unit is the correct unit for the LGB Genesis. I think most of the voltage for lights is already set at 5 volts. 

The below document looks like an official LGB document that outlines installation of the unit into the Genesis. 
http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/0C61CAA0A66EC489852572200076FB9E/$FILE/2x49xe_112006.pdf 

However, there is no mention of how to shut it off or whether you can just leave it on. Provided the smoke unit is getting 5 volts from the main board, it is OK to run the smoke unit dry for prolonged periods of time? 

Thanks 
Xian


----------



## DC&H (Oct 16, 2012)

For what it is worth (i.e., a year and a half after the last post), LGB in its brochure for a #2319S American Mogul engine states "because of the voltage stabilizer, running this locomotive without smoke fluid will not damage the smoke generator." The smoke generator used is the 5-volt original number #2085/3. I think that number has been replaced by the LGB 65853.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I have the LGB Genesis loco, I found the following: 
Smoke unit is the 5 volt version, wires are white and black. 
Smoke unit is always on, LGB never shut off the seuthe smoke units and I have some that have run for over 10 years!! 
Adding the LGB decoder will allow you to control the lights and smoke unit. 
LGB never used 5 volts, they used 6 to 6.8 volts for the smoke unit that is rated for 4 to 7 volts.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if you are running track power 
you can remove the top panel 
and plug right into the board with a 5v, there are pins for this purpose 
the instructions with the loco show you how 
put the pins on the board are labled as i recall -either rauch-or shwz and weiss (s and w) for the colors of the wires (they are NOT polarity sensitive and you can plug in either color to the correct pin 

the :GB 5v smoke unit need not be shut off, and will not overload as the board puts about 5 v to the unit 
have done this on my own genes(es) ??? ie 3 of em 

none of the LGB 5v smoke units have needed off on switches 
they may be run dry without ill effect or wear 
no issues


----------

